# My IBS Story - Transformation of symptoms and potential cause



## abk (Apr 3, 2017)

In second year university, I subtly noticed that I had more frequent bowel movements than before. I went around 2-3 times a day, rather than 1 time a day. No big deal, nothing of concern to me. I soon got my wisdom tooth removed, which cost around $2000, out of which only $500 was covered. I was put under anesthetic for the removal, and the next 2 weeks were hell. I was given antibiotics which gave me diarrhea i'm pretty sure (i dont have the best memory). One of the areas where my teeth were removed kept acting up and I went into see the surgeon a couple times and he just dismissed it. The surgeon gave me more antibiotics. Eventually it pussed up and started to burst. Then the surgeon sorta told me that its my choice if I want to leave it or get it 'cleaned up'. I told him i want it cleaned up. He billed my insurance company another $1000 or something (even though any follow up treatments were supposed to be covered by him, pretty sure it was fraud). Anyway, after this I went through another 2 weeks of HELL. I was given more antibiotics and had severe diarrhea. My jaw has also never been the same (its been 2 years now). My assumption is that he pulled my jaw too hard during the surgery, because now I can never open my jaw without it clicking and hurting. I also cannot eat gum. I got physio for it which didnt do anything. I still have these gaps where my wisdom teeth were removed where food gets stuck. Anyway, while I was on 2 weeks of antibiotics, I drank alcohol once. This was an extremely stupid decision, as my diarrhea was already pretty bad, and now I was puking. I stopped taking my antibiotics. This is where my IBS started. I've never been the same person. I suffered with diarrhea (10-15 times a day) for about a year, which was HORRIBLE. My symptoms eventually started to include having the URGE to poop but nothing coming out, especially at night before sleep. This happened EVERY SINGLE DAY, and caused severe insomnia.I remember crying multiple nights because of this. I tried a no lactose diet, which didnt help. I recorded everything i ate for months, and didnt recognize any patterns. I spent hours and hours researching IBS treatments, causing my grades to flop. In around October of 2016 I ordered floratrex probiotics from global healing center, and ate them for as long as I was supposed to. They didnt help. I also ate some other probiotics inconsistently which didnt help as well. I did the low FODMAP diet for 6 weeks which didnt really seem to help. In december we had a family vacation to florida. During this vacation, sometimes I only had to poop once a day. Essentially, my symptoms were disappearing? Since coming back from Vacation, (its been about 3 months), my symptoms have been different. Now I fart a LOT, i dont have as much diarrhea, and I feel incomplete evacuation. The urge to poop doesn't affect my sleep anymore. I am still very upset though, because I have to go to the toilet for about 20 minutes, 4-5 times a day, and my farting is loud, annoying, frequent, and smelly. I generally dont feel as hungry anymore either. I have seen a GI 3 times, who is utterly useless in this regard. He has done a colonoscopy on me, which came out normal except for some minor inflammation. I've brought to his attention many treatment options which I have read on the internet, and he doesnt know ANY of them. He didnt even know what SIBO is.

TL;DR: I used to have alternating constipation/diarrhea 10-15 times a day for a year, and now I have urges to go, incomplete defecation and lots of gas, farting. I believe that my oral surgeon caused this by over prescribing me antibiotics for an "infection". I live in Canada but I hope I can talk to a lawyer about this, because IBS doesnt have a cure, so no point in researching how to cure it. Might as well put my time and effort into suing this careless surgeon. He was not a nice guy BTW, acted very suspiciously.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

There are other things to try. Antibiotics kill the good bacteria as well as the bad. You can try the Candida diet with anti-fungals, and the SCD diet. http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/home/ SCD is a very strict diet, but if it works for you, there is a good chance you can even be cured. But it takes time. You also want to take good probiotics. If you do the SCD diet, the probiotics need to be SCD legal.

I have been dealing with IBS for 5 years and it seems I am now finding what is working for me, in 7 weeks I had one flare. In the past five years I was lucky to have a few good days.

One other diet to try is a ketosis diet.


----------

